# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  نموذج إبلاغ موحد بخصوص تقديم معلومات بمسألة العنف ضد المرأة أسبابه وعواقبه

## سالي جمعة

*نموذج إبلاغ موحد بخصوص تقديم معلومات إلى المقررة الخاصة بالأمم المتحدة المعنية بمسألة العنف ضد المرأة أسبابه وعواقبه*                                         إلى المقررة الخاصة المعنية بالعنف ضد المرأة مفوضية حقوق الإنسان - مكتب الأمم المتحدة بجنيف 1211 GENEVA 10, SWITZERLAND Fax: 00 41 22 917 9006 E-mail: csaunders.hchr@unog**** 
  المبلغ*: * سيبقى اسم وعنوان الشخص/المنظمة، الذي قدم المعلومات سريا. الرجاء أيضا ذكر ما إن كان يمكن الاتصال بكم للحصول على معلومات أخرى، وإذا كان ذلك ممكنا يرجى ذكر وسيلة الاتصال.
  اسم الشخص/المنظمة:
  العنوان:
  الفاكس/الهاتف/البريد الالكتروني:
  الضحية (الضحايا): معلومات بشأن الضحية (الضحايا) بما فيها الاسم بالكامل، والسن، ونوع الجنس، ومحل الإقامة، والأنشطة المهنية و/أو غيرها من الأنشطة المتصلة بالانتهاك المدعى، وأي معلومات أخرى تساعد على تحديد هوية الشخص (مثل رقم جواز السفر أو رقم بطاقة الهوية). الرجاء ذكر ما إذا كانت الضحية لا تمانع في أن تحال القضية إلى الحكومة المعنية. 
  الاسم:
  العنوان:
  تاريخ الميلاد:
  الجنسية:
  نوع الجنس:
  المهنة:
  الخلفية الإثنية أو الجماعة الدينية أو الاجتماعية (إذا كان لها صلة بالموضوع):
  الواقعة*:* بما في ذلك التواريخ، والمكان، والضرر الذي وقع أو الذي يرجى منع وقوعه. إذا كان تقريركم يتعلق بقانون أو سياسة ما وليس بواقعة محددة، يرجى تلخيص القانون أو السياسة وآثاره/آثارها على حقوق الإنسان الخاصة بالمرأة. يرجى إدراج معلومات عمن يدعى أنهم ارتكبوا الأعمال المذكورة. أسماؤهم (إذا كانت معروفة)، وأي علاقة يمكن أن تربطهم بالضحايا و/أو الحكومة، وشرح الأسباب التي تحملك على الاعتقاد بأن هؤلاء الأشخاص هم الذين ارتكبوا الأعمال المذكورة. وفي حالة تقديم معلومات عن انتهاكات ارتكبها أفراد أو جماعات بصفتهم الشخصية (وليس مسؤولون حكوميون) يرجى إدراج أي معلومات يمكن أن تبين أن الحكومة لم تبذل العناية الواجبة لمنع حدوث هذه الانتهاكات، والتحقيق فيها، والمعاقبة عليها وكفالة التعويض عنها. يرجى إدراج معلومات بشأن الخطوات التي اتخذتها الضحايا أو أسرهم للحصول على تعويضات بما في ذلك تقديم الشكاوى إلى الشرطة، أو إلى مسؤولين آخرين، أو إلى مؤسسات وطنية مستقلة لحقوق الإنسان. وفي حالة عدم تقديم أي شكوى، يرجى شرح الأسباب. ويرجى إدراج معلومات بشأن التدابير التي اتخذها المسؤولون للتحقيق في الانتهاك المدعى (أو الانتهاك المحتمل) ولمنع حدوث أعمال مماثلة في المستقبل. وفي حالة تقديم شكوى يرجى إدراج معلومات بشأن الإجراء الذي اتخذته السلطات، وحالة التحقيق وقت تقديم البلاغ، و/أو كيفية عدم كفاية نتائج التحقيق.
  التاريخ:                           الوقت:                     المكان/البلد:
  عدد المعتدين:            هل المعتدي (المعتدون) معروف (معروفون) للضحية؟
  اسم المعتدي (المعتدون): 
  هل كان للضحية علاقة بالمعتدي (المعتدين)؟ وإذا كان الأمر كذلك ما هي طبيعة هذه العلاقة؟ 
  وصف المعتدي (المعتدين) (إدراج أي ملامح مميزة):
  بيان الواقعة:
  هل تعتقد الضحية أنها كانت مستهدفة بالتحديد بسبب جنسها؟
  إذا كانت الإجابة بنعم، لماذا؟
  هل أبلغت الواقعة إلى سلطات الدولة المعنية؟ وإذا كان الأمر كذلك، ما هي السلطات التي أبلغت ومتى؟
  هل اتخذت السلطات أي إجراء بعد الواقعة؟
  وإذا كان الأمر كذلك، ما هي هذه السلطات؟
  ما هو الإجراء؟
  متى؟
  الشهود*:* هل كان هناك أي شهود؟
  الاسم/السن/العلاقة/عنوان الاتصال:
الرجاء توجيه انتباه المقررة الخاصة إلى أي معلومات قد تتوفر بعد إرسال هذا النموذج. مثلا، يرجى إحاطة المقررة الخاصة علما بما إن كان حرصك على حقوق الإنسان قد لقي معالجة كافية، أو ما إن كان قد تم التوصل إلى نتيجة نهائية من خلال تحقيق أو محاكمة، أو إن كانت أية إجراءات قد اتخذت بعض التخطيط لها أو التهديد باتخاذها _______________________
 * وثيقة الأمم المتحدة E/CN.4/2001/73/Add.1، تذييل. ومن الجدير بالإشارة أن المقررة الخاصة لا تخولها ولايتها سوى معالجة العنف الجنساني، أي حالات العنف أو التهديد بالعنف ضد المرأة بسبب جنسها.

----------

